# Juve eliminata dalla Champions. Porto ai quarti.



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Ennesimo fallimento della Juventus in Champions League. I bianconeri sono stati eliminati dal Porto. Il 3-2 ai supplementari non è bastato agli uomini di Pirlo dopo il 2-1 dell'andata


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2021)

Che impresa


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

Godoooooooo a casaaaaa rosicate gobbi


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

Mammamia...Ennesima figura barbina. Godo!


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Godo come un maiale ahhahahaha, masterclass di Pirla!


----------



## chicagousait (9 Marzo 2021)

Fenomeni


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2021)

Master of puppets, I'm pulling your strings
Twisting your mind and smashing your dreams
Blinded by me, you can't see a thing
Just call my name 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master!
Master!
Just call my name 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master!
Master!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

A casaaaaaaaaaa maledetti porci escrementi vergognosi ladri, A CASAAAAA


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## First93 (9 Marzo 2021)

A casa schifosi! In superiorità per un'ora abbondante! Godoooo


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

AHAHAHAH questi protestano ancora per la simulazione di De Ligt


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Marzo 2021)

Ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu muoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii predaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Marzo 2021)

rotfl. 

spiaze.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2021)

La Juve è una squadretta


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Marzo 2021)

Cortomuso


----------



## Baba (9 Marzo 2021)

Grazie Signore, grazie


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2021)

[MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] hai azzeccato il risultato di nuovooo


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

HAN messo anche l'inno sti idioti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wetter (9 Marzo 2021)

E' qui che si gode???

Pirlolandiaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

A casa *****!!!!!!! Fate schifo!!!!!!!

Fuori con il Porto!!!!!!!

Perdenti, fino al confine!!!!!


Trevisani-Ambrosini patetici ed imbarazzanti!!!


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

E qui che si gode??? Pirlooooooo uomo dimmèèèèè??? Dove sei?????


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

Godo come un maiale...meno male che ci pensano loro a darci qualche bella soddisfazione!!!!


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Speriamo rinnovino Cristina per 50M ahahaha, completamente nullo.


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2021)

bello l'attacco all'arbitro

ahahah


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2021)

Sto volando!!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo fallimento della Juventus in Champions League. I bianconeri sono stati eliminati dal Porto. Il 3-2 ai supplementari non è bastato agli uomini di Pirlo dopo il 2-1 dell'andata



E anche stasera si gode.

Il calcio italiano ha deciso di sputare sul Milan e le italiane in Europa per me saranno TUTTE NEMICHE !!!

Fuori un'altra.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo fallimento della Juventus in Champions League. I bianconeri sono stati eliminati dal Porto. Il 3-2 ai supplementari non è bastato agli uomini di Pirlo dopo il 2-1 dell'andata



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha non la vincono mai ahahahahah


----------



## Lambro (9 Marzo 2021)

Ciao Juve Ciao Juve Ciao

Squadra imbarazzante che in 11 vs 10 non è riuscita a combinare nulla se non qualche mischione, per poi prendere gol in quel modo indecente quando ormai tutti mettono la tartaruga distesa dietro la barriera per evitare gol come questi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] hai azzeccato il risultato di nuovooo



incredibile quelli li becca sempre ahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2021)

Ma sti scemi che fanno partire l'inno? ahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Wetter (9 Marzo 2021)

Ma Nedved che rosica come un maiale alla fine calciando i tabelloni??? L'ho visto solo io??? Muahahahahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2021)

Pirlo, vecchio cuore rossonero.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Marzo 2021)

Bene!!!!!!!!! Inferiori come sempre......


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Marzo 2021)

e anche quest'anno niente "alzala gigi alzalaaaaaaaaaaa". 

vediamo se rinvia il ritiro all'anno prossimo. 

spiace anche per nedved, bonucci, chiellini, l'invasato di chiesa e tutta questa simpatica gentaglia.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Marzo 2021)

Godo come un maiale, ma devo dire che l’uscita a ca**o del portiere su Ronaldo era rigore. Confermo anche che Chiesa dovevamo prenderlo noi, ci avrebbe cambiato la squadra.


----------



## sottoli (9 Marzo 2021)

Puahhhhhahahahha
Ma poi almeno uscissero con il Bayern, sono anni che prendono schiaffi da chiunque nell'eliminazione diretta
Degrado vero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2021)

Che figura che hanno fatto...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo fallimento della Juventus in Champions League. I bianconeri sono stati eliminati dal Porto. Il 3-2 ai supplementari non è bastato agli uomini di Pirlo dopo il 2-1 dell'andata



Ve l'avevo detto il Porto è una signora squadra!! Un grandissimo club. Sono felicissimo!! Grande Porto!!!!! Che coraggio e sono contentissimo per i miei tanti amici portoghesi qui a Parigi. Che goduria infinita!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] hai azzeccato il risultato di nuovooo



Si anche l’anno scorso lo avevo azzeccato.  
https://www.milanworld.net/juve-lio...treaming-vt92543-post2103718.html#post2103718


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> bello l'attacco all'arbitro
> 
> ahahah



Volevano recupero su recupero del recupero piu recupero. 4 minuti non gli bastavano !!!
A casa melmeeeee


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

Primo tempo dominato dal Porto.


Le squadre itagliote pensano che in Europa giocano contro le squadrette della serie A.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Pirlo se vuole parlare di Champions deve tirare fuori l'album dei ricordi rossoneri.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

Dedicata a quel gobbo di Ambrosini


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Marzo 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Godo come un maiale, ma devo dire che l’uscita a ca**o del portiere su Ronaldo era rigore. Confermo anche che Chiesa dovevamo prenderlo noi, ci avrebbe cambiato la squadra.


l'arbitro è la scusa dei perdenti cit.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2021)

Spiaze


----------



## Pit96 (9 Marzo 2021)

Sono riusciti nell'impresa di essere eliminati ancora una volta dalla squadra più scarsa 
Ed hanno avuto pure 50/60 minuti per chiuderla con un uomo in più. Impareggiabili 

Musica Maestro!


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Godo come un maiale, ma devo dire che l’uscita a ca**o del portiere su Ronaldo era rigore. Confermo anche che Chiesa dovevamo prenderlo noi, ci avrebbe cambiato la squadra.


Con Chiesa in questo stato potevamo davvero vincerlo il campionato...pochi caxxi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

spiaze


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo fallimento della Juventus in Champions League. I bianconeri sono stati eliminati dal Porto. Il 3-2 ai supplementari non è bastato agli uomini di Pirlo dopo il 2-1 dell'andata



Eeehhhhhh ma hanno vinto 3-0 al camp nouuuuuuuuu


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2021)

A casaaaaaaaa...... a casaaaaaa A CASA !!!


----------



## Baba (9 Marzo 2021)

Vino do Porto per tutta la community. Offro io


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Epico condo ' : la chiesa tradita dal cristiano. 
Ahah


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Godo come un maiale, ma devo dire che l’uscita a ca**o del portiere su Ronaldo era rigore. Confermo anche che Chiesa dovevamo prenderlo noi, ci avrebbe cambiato la squadra.



Assolutamente no! Il portiere arriva in primis sulla palla ed è Ronaldo che va a cercare il fallo


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2021)

comunque mai vista una roba del genere, in due supplementari quanto ha dato? 7 minuti di recupero? ahahahaaha. Porto e Pepe in particolare da lacrime, partita la sua che passerà alla storia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

fuori con il Porto che ha giocato in 10 per un'ora.


----------



## R41D3N (9 Marzo 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Dedicata a quel gobbo di Ambrosini



Dai Ambro è rossonero nelle viscere...ha fatto la parte ma ti assicuro che tifa Milan sin da bambino!


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2021)

Pirlo la coppa la sapevi vincere stando in mezzo al campo con la maglia rossonera circondato da campioni e ti chiamavano Andreino.
Poi sei andato dai gobbi con di fianco un primavera del Manchester e un mezzo sconosciuto del Bayer e ti hanno eletto "il Maestro", esaltato dalla mediocrità intorno e dal nulla negli avversari ti sei sentito dio in terra e hai voluto metterci le radici sputando su chi ti ha reso grande.


----------



## David Drills (9 Marzo 2021)

Adesso si compreranno Haland vendendo 4 ragazzini a 20 milioni l'anno sti ladri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> incredibile quelli li becca sempre ahahahahahaha



E si ****** a spruzzo ahahahahahahaahahahahahah


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ciao Juve Ciao Juve Ciao
> 
> Squadra imbarazzante che in 11 vs 10 non è riuscita a combinare nulla se non qualche mischione, per poi prendere gol in quel modo indecente quando ormai tutti mettono la tartaruga distesa dietro la barriera per evitare gol come questi.



E l'ha toccata proprio Ronaldo hahaha


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Ahahahahhahahahahha il Maestrooooooooo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2021)

In quest’epoca di incertezze, restiamo aggrappati alle cose che non cambiano mai.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Marzo 2021)

Godo malissimo, a casa maialiiiiiiii!!!!!!!
31 milioni l'anno per uscire una volta ai quarti e due agli ottavi contro Ajax, Lione e Porto.
E ora voglio la paghino sta cosa, perchè hanno fatto un all in e hanno perso miseramente. Fortuna loro che le succursali in questo momento staranno già pensando a quale scarto comprargli per 20 milioni.
Vorrei fare un ringraziamento al maestro, che ha reinventato il giuoco del calcio, per il giubilo di milioni di appassionati in tutto il mondo.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

Nel post di Barca-Juve, se non erro, o in un altro, scrissi che la vittoria al Camp Nou era salutare perchè li avrebbe stra-illusi, quando era evidente che senza guida tecnica non sarebbero andati da nessuna parte.

Ps: la partita non l'ho vista in realtà, ma godo ancora di più!!! Io li odio e tutte le partite mi vengono in mente i Muntari, Calciopoli, i rigori non fischiati...... che vinca l'Inter amen, me ne farò una ragione.
Li odio tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Il porto in 11 li avrebbe asfaltati.
Nettamente superiori i portoghesi tecnicamente e tatticamente. 
L'hanno ripresa in 11 vs 10 per poi riperderla. 

A questo punto non so cosa aspettarmi per il campionato: può da regolamento la juve vincere nulla?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Primo tempo dominato dal Porto.
> 
> 
> Le squadre itagliote pensano che in Europa giocano contro le squadrette della serie A.



Joker come mai sono sempre d'accordo con te. Durante la live spiegavo che il Porto è una bellissimia squadra. Seguo il calcio portoghese e ti dico che al livello tecnico i giocatori del Porto sono superioro sopratutto a centrocampo. Un Sergio Oliveira non l'hanno a centrocampo la Rube. La tecnica di Jeus Corona se la sognano i carcerati


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Pirlo la coppa la sapevi vincere stando in mezzo al campo con la maglia rossonera circondato da campioni e ti chiamavano Andreino.
> Poi sei andato dai gobbi con di fianco un primavera del Manchester e un mezzo sconosciuto del Bayer e ti hanno eletto "il Maestro", esaltato dalla mediocrità intorno e dal nulla negli avversari ti sei sentito dio in terra e hai voluto metterci le radici sputando su chi ti ha reso grande.



Amen.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2021)

Goduria senza fine perché ci hanno creduto fino alla fine, la loro sofferenza è la mia gioia.


----------



## Baba (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sti scemi che fanno partire l'inno? ahahahahahhahahaha



L’algoritmo fa partire l’inno solo quando si vince. Infatti hanno vinto 3-2 hahahaha


----------



## unbreakable (9 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo fallimento della Juventus in Champions League. I bianconeri sono stati eliminati dal Porto. Il 3-2 ai supplementari non è bastato agli uomini di Pirlo dopo il 2-1 dell'andata



Grandissimo porto..ammetto che avevo perso le speranze però questa prestazione rimarrà negli annali..figura di melma epica..
Ricapitolando pescano la più triste delle 16
Perdono malamente a oporto
Vanno in svantaggio in casa
Vanno in superiorità numerica e vanno 2 1 mezzora per chiuderla non fanno niente niente
Vanno ai supplementari il porto si difende con ordine trova il gollonzo da metaccampo quasi
Poi disegnano subito si illudono chiedono rigore al 120 kuipers glielo nega e SI GODE..

A casa prrr7 gordon ramsey demaial company email sicuramente se cera NEDVED vincevano 43


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2021)

Ahahahahah mamma mia regalano sempre emozioni nel modo di uscire. Escono sempre con classe ahahah


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2021)

Godo anche per Tacchinardi. spiaze vederlo abbattuto in studio


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2021)

In pratica la juve ha preso Ronaldo con il palese obiettivo di vincere la champions ed invece sta ottenendo, da quando hanno Cr7, le stesse cose che ottenevano con Conte allenatore ed i vari Asamoah,Vucinic e Matri ossia vittoria dello scudetto (quest'anno manco quella) ed eliminazione agli ottavi diChampions contro la squadra più debole delle 16.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

Errore clamoroso di mr 30 milioni sul gol del porto


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Marzo 2021)

Ma sono l'unico che in europa fa il tifo per le Italiane? 

Non mi strappo i capelli come se fosse stato il Milan ad essere eliminato, pero neanche godo. A me piaceva la Serie A degli anni 90' e inizi 00' dove i campioni erano in gran parte in Italia, e le squadre italiane dominavano in tutte le competizioni.

Ad oggi siamo molto lontani, faccio comunque il tifo perché si possa tornare a quei livelli  .

Boh, saro strano io, ma mi divertivo molto di più 15/20 anni fa, e non ora...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2021)

mi sono assentato qualche minuto per bombardare tutta la rubrica con questa bella perla di stamattina del direttore di ruttosporc

grande Xavier !


la regalo anche a voi !



>


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2021)

e anche quest'anno vinceranno la champions...l'anno prossimo


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2021)

Ora dai dai Cazzetta di sta ceppa, celebrali ora Cristiano Rivaldo e il MAESTROH!!


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Joker come mai sono sempre d'accordo con te. Durante la live spiegavo che il Porto è una bellissimia squadra. Seguo il calcio portoghese e ti dico che al livello tecnico i giocatori del Porto sono superioro sopratutto a centrocampo. Un Sergio Oliveira non l'hanno a centrocampo la Rube. La tecnica di Jeus Corona se la sognano i carcerati



Ho seguito l'andata e poco il ritorno, perchè li odio con tutto me stesso.

Sono l'antitesi dello sport salutare, vivono in un mondo tutto loro e se sarà l'Inter a farli crollare in Italia me ne farò una ragione.

Per il momento in Europa piangono, come sempre!!

Ancora non hanno capito nulla in Italia, facciamo sempre più grandi giocatori normali e disprezziamo sempre gli avversari.
Il Porto ha un tasso tecnico superiore alla Juve e nel primo tempo poteva stare tranquillamente 0-2 o 0-3, nella ripresa ho letto di una espulsione.. chiaro che la partita cambia.

Ma uscire con il Porto, la peggiore nel lotto delle 16....


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Non succede ma se succedeeeee


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E si ****** a spruzzo ahahahahahahaahahahahahah



io sto imbiancando casa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2021)

Fino al confine ...


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Joker come mai sono sempre d'accordo con te. Durante la live spiegavo che il Porto è una bellissimia squadra. Seguo il calcio portoghese e ti dico che al livello tecnico i giocatori del Porto sono superioro sopratutto a centrocampo. Un Sergio Oliveira non l'hanno a centrocampo la Rube. La tecnica di Jeus Corona se la sognano i carcerati


ma dimostra che in 10 non solo si ci può difendere ma si può anche alzare il baricentro è giocare un calcio come si fosse in 11..../e andare anche a vincere la partita.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il porto in 11 li avrebbe asfaltati.
> Nettamente superiori i portoghesi tecnicamente e tatticamente.
> L'hanno ripresa in 11 vs 10 per poi riperderla.
> 
> A questo punto non so cosa aspettarmi per il campionato: può sa regolamento la juve vincere nulla?



Grazie Diavolo per quest'affermazione. Questa arroganza verso i club portoghesi non la capisco. Durante la live dicevo che il bilancio del Milan contro il Porto in C1 e di 3 vittorie 3 pareggi e 2 vittorie del Porto. Ho piu paura di incontrare il Porto in Champions che la Rube per dirla tutta. Il livello dei centrocampisti del Porto quelli della Juve se lo sognano. Sergio Oliveira è tanta roba.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico che in europa fa il tifo per le Italiane?
> 
> Non mi strappo i capelli come se fosse stato il Milan ad essere eliminato, pero neanche godo. A me piaceva la Serie A degli anni 90' e inizi 00' dove i campioni erano in gran parte in Italia, e le squadre italiane dominavano in tutte le competizioni.
> 
> ...



Ci buttano melma addosso a tutti i livelli. 
Come si possono tifare?
Il calcio italiano rinnega il Milan e io rinnego il calcio italiano .

Su sky lutto per un mese.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi sono assentato qualche minuto per bombardare tutta la rubrica con questa bella perla di stamattina del direttore di ruttosporc
> 
> grande Xavier !
> 
> ...



Ma l'avete visto il primo tempo Juve senza organizzazione tattica, con una squadra lunga parrocchiale in costante inseguimento dell'avversario?
Bastava un gol, invece il Maestro ha voluto strafare, voleva vincere 4-0 al primo tempo...

Che inculata clamorosa, l'ennesima.

Ora torneranno in lotta per lo scudetto, in qualche strano modo... prendo i pop-corn e guardo, a me basta che il Milan entri tra le prime 4... e tra i due mali preferisco (cosa mi tocca dire) l'Inter...


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2021)

Bel giocatore Corona


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Errore clamoroso di mr 30 milioni sul gol del porto



Abbiamo demolito Hauge per questo, vediamo adesso su Ronalda


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grazie Diavolo per quest'affermazione. Questa arroganza verso i club portoghesi non la capisco. Durante la live dicevo che il bilancio del Milan contro il Porto in C1 e di 3 vittorie 3 pareggi e 2 vittorie del Porto. Ho piu paura di incontrare il Porto in Champions che la Rube per dirla tutta. Il livello dei centrocampisti del Porto quelli della Juve se lo sognano. Sergio Oliveira è tanta roba.



Diamine, hanno un dominio della palla 4-5 del porto da far paura. 
In mezzo al campo lì hanno fatti ballare e sulle fasce hanno vinto i duelli individuali .
Gran bella squadra il porto.


----------



## 7sheva7 (9 Marzo 2021)

Non capisco perché gioire, sarebbe stato molto meglio se fossero usciti in Semifinale, prendendone 7 fra andata ritorno dal City o dal Bayern e perdendo punti in campionato per il doppio impegno, così pensando solo al campionato sono quasi sicuro che ci staranno davanti alla fine.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Joker come mai sono sempre d'accordo con te. Durante la live spiegavo che il Porto è una bellissimia squadra. Seguo il calcio portoghese e ti dico che al livello tecnico i giocatori del Porto sono superioro sopratutto a centrocampo. Un Sergio Oliveira non l'hanno a centrocampo la Rube. La tecnica di Jeus Corona se la sognano i carcerati



Corona fortissimo, peccato sia 28enne, segni poco e giochi a destra pur essendo destro


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Marzo 2021)

Mi dispiace perché in Europa li avrei fatti andare un pò più avanti volentieri tanto non avrebbero mai vinto 
Un altra rivale in campionato che darà tutto x tutto x risalire 
Scelta scellerata di ingaggiare Pirlo comunque, senza esperienza e senza carisma.
Secondo me quest estate se non prendono allenatore top Cristina se ne va 

Comunque portoghesi forti negli ultimi anni anni basta vedere la nazionale. Bisogna farci la spesa


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Bel giocatore Corona



Davvero


----------



## Lambro (9 Marzo 2021)

Porto squadra superiore, nonostante le sofferenze, in 11 li stava asfaltando.
Da notare come in Europa la juve venga trattata a pesci in faccia, con tanti falletti o rigorini che non vengono mai fischiati neanche controllati due ore al var.
C'è stata un'azione nel primo tempo di uno del Porto che è entrato in area con Cuadrado andato a terra in contrasto che al 100% in Italia sarebbe stato fallo pro juve, oppure l'uscita del portiere su Ronaldo alla fine , anche lì scommetto che avrebbero dato rigore, per non dire le 3 ore al var per esaminare se Deligt venga anche solo sfiorato nell'azione del presunto (inesistente secondo me) rigore.
Forse c'era un rigore pure per il Porto per un tocco di mani di Cuadrado a terra, da un'inquadratura sembra che la colpisca col pugno molto largo.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci buttano melma addosso a tutti i livelli.
> Come si possono tifare?
> Il calcio italiano rinnega il Milan e io rinnego il calcio italiano .
> 
> Su sky lutto per un mese.



Ci schifano a livelli incredibili, ieri sera la telecronaca di Caressa era completamente diversa da Milan-Atalanta.

Il migliore di Sky è Bergomi, l'unico che parla bene, senza malizia, del Milan. Da agosto.

La telecronaca di Trevisani-Ambrosini è la peggiore nella storia dello sport professionistico, almeno in Inter-Tottenham sapevi che Adani è così e te lo puoi aspettare... ma stasera... criticare il Porto che invece nel primo tempo è stato quasi perfetto mettendo in difficoltà pazzesca la Juve...

Ma si sa, in Itaglia credono che tutte le partite sono come Juve-Udinese o Juve-Scansuolo.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo demolito Hauge per questo, vediamo adesso su Ronalda



Nono, lui non si tocca è TROOOOPPOOOO FORTE TROOOOPPOOOO BRAAAVOOOO TROOOOPPOOOO BEEEEELLOOOO 

SIIIIIIUUUUU(CA)!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Grandissimo porto..ammetto che avevo perso le speranze però questa prestazione rimarrà negli annali..figura di melma epica..
> Ricapitolando pescano la più triste delle 16
> Perdono malamente a oporto
> Vanno in svantaggio in casa
> ...



raggiunge i livelli di galatasaray e benfica con questa.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> ma dimostra che in 10 non solo si ci può difendere ma si può anche alzare il baricentro è giocare un calcio come si fosse in 11..../e andare anche a vincere la partita.



Caro Rossonero come darti torto ! Sono piu che d'accordo con te ma per fare quello che dici tu giustamente ci vuole tecnica e ambizione. Ed è quello che diciamo da tanto tempo. Ti ricordi di un Milan AS Monaco 1994 semifinale di champions. Costacurta si fa espellere alla fine del primo tempo , nonostante tutto il grande Milan di Cappello non si spaventa e aggiunge 2 gol sviluppando un grande calcio.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci buttano melma addosso a tutti i livelli.
> Come si possono tifare?
> Il calcio italiano rinnega il Milan e io rinnego il calcio italiano .
> 
> Su sky lutto per un mese.




Sarà che ci buttano melma (ed in parte non sono d'accordo, ma questo ormai lo sai  ), ma io proprio non riesco a non tifare contro le italiane, é un fatto di prestigio. Non mi va che la Serie A venga ( ahimé giustamente ) considerata come spazzatura, questo piaccia o no ricade pure su di noi, di questo passo quanti grandi giocatori vorranno venire a giocare in un campionato morto? 

Secondo me tifare contro le italiane in europa é come tifare contro il sistema calcio italiano, dunque in parte contro di noi.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Marzo 2021)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché gioire, sarebbe stato molto meglio se fossero usciti in Semifinale, prendendone 7 fra andata ritorno dal City o dal Bayern e perdendo punti in campionato per il doppio impegno, così pensando solo al campionato sono quasi sicuro che ci staranno davanti alla fine.



Ce ne faremo una ragione. D'altronde noi abbiamo comprato Hauge e Tonali, loro Kulu, Chiesa, Mc Kennie, Morata ed Arthur.
Nel calcio non è vero che vincono le idee, vince 9 volte su 10, come in tutti gli sport, chi mette più soldi.

Non sono i nostri competitors, arrivino pure davanti, ci mancherebbe: Ronaldo = 31 mln a stagione senza decreto crescita.


----------



## Zenos (10 Marzo 2021)

Ragazzi ma non si finisce di godere come devo fare


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2021)

Il marcio sistema itagliano ci deride e ci disprezza, non perdendo occasione per evidenziare nostri difetti e trattandoci come un club di pezzenti smidollati.

L'Itaglia se è conosciuta nel mondo, lo è per le vittorie della nazionale e del Milan, non certo per altro. Questo è invece il risultato che ottiene con coloro che dovrebbero rappresentarci.

Anche di qui si vede che siamo un paese autolesionista, connivente e destinato a fallire.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ci schifano a livelli incredibili, ieri sera la telecronaca di Caressa era completamente diversa da Milan-Atalanta.
> 
> Il migliore di Sky è Bergomi, l'unico che parla bene, senza malizia, del Milan. Da agosto.
> 
> ...



Beh dai, ci sono milioni di abbonati a sky juve che vanno consolati stasera.
Altrimenti se non vincono fanno disdetta.

Ma cosa c'è da analizzare?
Asfaltati. 

Ps occhio ora allo scudetto. 
Occhio.


----------



## sunburn (10 Marzo 2021)

È qui la festa?


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Marzo 2021)

Cr7 tra i migliori in campo per il porto 
Splendido il velo sulla punizione del 2 a 2 ma magnifico anche il lavoro in copertura con numerosi passaggi a pepe e compagni


----------



## Zenos (10 Marzo 2021)

Capello critica il Maestro ahahahahahha


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico che in europa fa il tifo per le Italiane?
> 
> Non mi strappo i capelli come se fosse stato il Milan ad essere eliminato, pero neanche godo. A me piaceva la Serie A degli anni 90' e inizi 00' dove i campioni erano in gran parte in Italia, e le squadre italiane dominavano in tutte le competizioni.
> 
> ...


dipende dalle esperienze
da ragazzo sentii mio cugino imprecare e calciare il mobilio x la sfortuna in un bruges-juve , andai di sopra a tifare (blando ma sincero) con lui , inutilmente , juve eliminata
il giorno dopo incontrai un zebrato che mi isulto' a freddo
lezione imparata


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo fallimento della Juventus in Champions League. I bianconeri sono stati eliminati dal Porto. Il 3-2 ai supplementari non è bastato agli uomini di Pirlo dopo il 2-1 dell'andata



Allegri -> Sarri -> Pirlo -> E adesso?!?


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi sono assentato qualche minuto per bombardare tutta la rubrica con questa bella perla di stamattina del direttore di ruttosporc
> 
> grande Xavier !
> 
> ...



grazie per la passionale telecronaca in diretta di prima.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh dai, ci sono milioni di abbonati a sky juve che vanno consolati stasera.
> Altrimenti se non vincono fanno disdetta.
> 
> Ma cosa c'è da analizzare?
> ...



Beh se leggi i miei posto ho sempre detto che non molleranno mai lo scudo, l'Inter dovrà andare a vincerglielo a Torino in casa alla penultima.
Faranno di tutto per vincere il decimo, sempre detto.

Però noi pensiamo ad arrivare nei primi quattro, poi chi vincerà lo scudo tra queste squadre di melma chissenefrega, anche se preferisco l'Inter proprio perchè mi sono rotto di questi juventini.
Numericamente sono di più degli interisti, per cui preferisco (cosa mi tocca dire) l'Inter. mettiamola così.


----------



## Zenos (10 Marzo 2021)

Su Sky rimpiangono Allegri....ahahahha


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sarà che ci buttano melma (ed in parte non sono d'accordo, ma questo ormai lo sai  ), ma io proprio non riesco a non tifare contro le italiane, é un fatto di prestigio. Non mi va che la Serie A venga ( ahimé giustamente ) considerata come spazzatura, questo piaccia o no ricade pure su di noi, di questo passo quanti grandi giocatori vorranno venire a giocare in un campionato morto?
> 
> Secondo me tifare contro le italiane in europa é come tifare contro il sistema calcio italiano, dunque in parte contro di noi.



Se non la riportiamo noi la coppa in Italia la riporta nessuno.
La juve non ha mai portato lustro al calcio italiano.


----------



## Kayl (10 Marzo 2021)

Adesso gli interisti sono preoccupati, una delle squadre serve dei bianconeri penserà al crociato di Lukaku...


----------



## Zenos (10 Marzo 2021)

Pirla ha mandato Cuadrado a parlare ...ahahahahahhahaha coniglio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io sto imbiancando casa!!!!!!!!



Io un pochino ne ho conservata, altrimenti poi la mia cucciola si lamenta.


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2021)

Il maestrooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2021)

Comunque cuadrado e più simpatico nelle interviste che quando gioca.

Comunque Ronaldo inutile.


----------



## R41D3N (10 Marzo 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico che in europa fa il tifo per le Italiane?
> 
> Non mi strappo i capelli come se fosse stato il Milan ad essere eliminato, pero neanche godo. A me piaceva la Serie A degli anni 90' e inizi 00' dove i campioni erano in gran parte in Italia, e le squadre italiane dominavano in tutte le competizioni.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente segui da una prospettiva diversa e scusa se mi permetto, alquanto distaccata e distorta quella che è la realtà del calcio italiano. Ignori il sistema che hanno costruito per vincere scudetti in serie, attraverso il controllo di decine e decine di giocatori distribuiti nelle tante succursali, attraverso plusvalenze fittizie che aggiustano i bilanci, attraverso risultati e prestazioni telecomandate chirurgicamente (delle stesse succursali) tese ad avvantaggiare loro stessi(oppure Atalanta Roma e via dicendo) o a penalizzare scomode avversarie estranee al loro stesso sistema (vedi Milan nella stagione 2018/2019).


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2021)

Fossi negli interisti ora mi preoccuperei di brutto.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Pit96 (10 Marzo 2021)

Due conti :

60 milioni per Chiesa
30/40 milioni per Kulusevski
50 milioni per Morata
70/80 milioni per Arthur

Usciti agli ottavi ancora una volta, non male


----------



## JoKeR (10 Marzo 2021)

La cosa bella, per quanto possa essere realistica (e lo è), è che ora pomperanno per lo scudetto alla Juve.
Ci sarà una levata pazzesca contro l'Inter, teniamoci pronti... ahahah


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2021)

*il tributo dei campioni*




>





>





>





>





>


----------



## bmb (10 Marzo 2021)

Non riesco ad essere contento del tutto, perché c'è chi ride più di me quest'anno.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho seguito l'andata e poco il ritorno, perchè li odio con tutto me stesso.
> 
> Sono l'antitesi dello sport salutare, vivono in un mondo tutto loro e se sarà l'Inter a farli crollare in Italia me ne farò una ragione.
> 
> ...



La tua disamina non fa una grinza e "puzza" di conoscenza calcistica. Lo sai come me che la Champions non perdona. Poi Kuypers ha fatto di tutto per aiutare Agnelli and co, l'espulsion di Tarimi è vergognosa. Alex Sandro doveva essere espulso visto i numerosi falli tattici. 
In Europa c'é solo il Milan perché il Milan gioca un calcio spumante, ambizioso e coraggioso. Mi ricordo delle partite dove a centrocampo c'erano sul prato di San Siro Pirl,o Rui Costa, Seedorf Inzaghi Sheva e Serginho e Cafu (sempre li davanti).


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2021)

Chiesa stizzito su Capello.

un bamboccio poco umile


mi fanno ridere Del Piero e Costacurta che credono allo scudetto juve


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2021)

raga c'e' l'america's cup stanotte alle 4

se non riuscite a dormire x la debacle juve puo' essere utile


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh dai, ci sono milioni di abbonati a sky juve che vanno consolati stasera.
> Altrimenti se non vincono fanno disdetta.
> 
> Ma cosa c'è da analizzare?
> ...



se vincono il campionato quest'anno quasi quasi rido per l'inter ahahahahah


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nono, lui non si tocca è TROOOOPPOOOO FORTE TROOOOPPOOOO BRAAAVOOOO TROOOOPPOOOO BEEEEELLOOOO
> 
> SIIIIIIUUUUU(CA)!!



Completo la tua ultima frase.

Fooooorrrrtttteeeeee.


----------



## Zenos (10 Marzo 2021)

Tra un po' esce il maestro. E chi se lo perde.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> La tua disamina non fa una grinza e "puzza" di conoscenza calcistica. Lo sai come me che la Champions non perdona. Poi Kuypers ha fatto di tutto per aiutare Agnelli and co, l'espulsion di Tarimi è vergognosa. Alex Sandro doveva essere espulso visto i numerosi falli tattici.
> In Europa c'é solo il Milan perché il Milan gioca un calcio spumante, ambizioso e coraggioso. Mi ricordo delle partite dove a centrocampo c'erano sul prato di San Siro Pirl,o Rui Costa, Seedorf Inzaghi Sheva e Serginho e Cafu (sempre li davanti).



Non ho visto stasera bene la partita, troppa tensione.
Io non dimentico nulla, dallo schifo dell'Heysel al doping di Agricola.

Devono morire, calcisticamente e fisicamente.

Stasera nel primo tempo sono scesi in campo in una maniera assurda, con una spocchia pazzesca, contro un Porto organizzatissimo. 
Pensavano di giocare con il Genoa.


----------



## sunburn (10 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non la riportiamo noi la coppa in Italia la riporta nessuno.
> La juve non ha mai portato lustro al calcio italiano.



Però ha portato più di quattro lustri senza vincerla...
Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare!

Comunque uscire col Porto in 10... I portoghesi erano stracotti ma appena imbastivano un accenno di azione offensiva li mettevano in difficoltà.
Nota a margine: oggi Cristiano Ronaldo è sembrato un giocatore finito ad altissimi livelli.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Chiesa stizzito su Capello.
> 
> un bamboccio poco umile
> 
> ...



Chiesa è da stirare con la macchina.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vincono il campionato quest'anno quasi quasi rido per l'inter ahahahahah



Infatti è questo il bello...

Io il 5 maggio 2002 ero a Milano a San Siro, avrei preferito addirittura l'Inter, ma fu bellissimo lo stesso...

Cmq vada sarà un successo, considerato che noi non potevamo essere seri competitors e molti lo sanno (senza così tanti infortuni avremmo lottato però).


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Marzo 2021)

Non ho letto tutti i post, ma nel caso qualcuno mi avesse anticipato, repetita iuvant:
*ALZALA, GIGI, ALZALA!!!*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico che in europa fa il tifo per le Italiane?
> 
> Non mi strappo i capelli come se fosse stato il Milan ad essere eliminato, pero neanche godo. A me piaceva la Serie A degli anni 90' e inizi 00' dove i campioni erano in gran parte in Italia, e le squadre italiane dominavano in tutte le competizioni.
> 
> ...



Un po’ strano lo sei. Se i gobbi avessero cinque o sei CL con tutti gli scudi che hanno sarebbero unanimemente considerati il club italiano più prestigioso (anche se almeno una decina: 1971/1972, 1972/1973, 1982/1982, 1982/1983, 1997/1998, 2001/2002, 2004/2005, 2005/2006, 2011/2012 e 2017/2018 sono stati ladrati) Invece così con solo due coppe di cui una vinta con un rigore fuori area il Milan con le sue sette CL è indubbiamente il club italiano più grande e prestigioso, anche se a livello nazionale ha molti meno scudi dei gobbi.

Aldilà dell’odio per i gobbi e le loro malefatte, devono perdere sempre in CL proprio per una questione di palmares.

Accetterò una terza gobba solo quando noi avremo alzato l’ottava, non prima.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però ha portato più di quattro lustri senza vincerla...
> Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare!
> 
> Comunque uscire col Porto in 10... I portoghesi erano stracotti ma appena imbastivano un accenno di azione offensiva li mettevano in difficoltà.
> Nota a margine: oggi Cristiano Ronaldo è sembrato un giocatore finito ad altissimi livelli.



Ahah bella questa. 
Grande.
Vuoi vedere nessuno ha spiegato loro il concetto di lustro?


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2021)

*i 5 dragoni che hanno dominato contro la juventus stellare degli ovini:*

Mbemba pagato 7 milioni di sterline dal Newcastle

Pepe svincolato dal Besiktas

Marchesin pagato 7 milioni di sterline dal Club America

Oliveira dalle giovanili del Porto stesso

Corona pagato 10,5 milioni di euro dal Twente


circa 27 milioni di euro per mezza squadra e i gobbi non ci pagano neanche lo stipendio di cr7


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2021)

https://www.milanworld.net/tutte-le...rd-champions-league-vt100847.html#post2285716


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diamine, hanno un dominio della palla 4-5 del porto da far paura.
> In mezzo al campo lì hanno fatti ballare e sulle fasce hanno vinto i duelli individuali .
> Gran bella squadra il porto.



Grande diavoloINme . Prima della partira i tifosi rubentini facevano pronostici tipo 3 a 0 con doppieta di Ronaldo. Peccato che il tifoso gobbo non guarda altro che la sua squadra di m... Il Porto ha una grande tradizione europea e da 4 anni hanno un bravissimo allenatore Sergio Conceição. 
Ma il maestro che fine ha fatto?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2021)

Il maestro sta analizzando la partita con la solita calma.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Marzo 2021)

Che fallimento l'acquisto di Cristiano Ronaldo.

Quanti quanti soldi buttati via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2021)

Ma Pirlo che partita ha visto ?


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Marzo 2021)

In 3 anni di Juve CR7 uscito una volta ai quarti e 2 agli ottavi con avversari del calibro di Ajax, Porto e Lione..... Floppone Juventus in Europa


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> In 3 anni di Juve CR7 uscito una volta ai quarti e 2 agli ottavi con avversari del calibro di Ajax, Porto e Lione..... Floppone Juventus in Europa



Vuoi vedere che hanno trovato il modo per non perdere le finali?


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Caro Rossonero come darti torto ! Sono piu che d'accordo con te ma per fare quello che dici tu giustamente ci vuole tecnica e ambizione. Ed è quello che diciamo da tanto tempo. Ti ricordi di un Milan AS Monaco 1994 semifinale di champions. Costacurta si fa espellere alla fine del primo tempo , nonostante tutto il grande Milan di Cappello non si spaventa e aggiunge 2 gol sviluppando un grande calcio.



Infatti.

Di solito le squadre italiane se rimangono in 10 non superano più il centrocampo.

La Juve ha perso stasera nel momento in cui il porto anche se in 10 non è arretrato di un cm, sono andati sempre per far male ,è questo ha completamente disorientato la Juve.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Corona fortissimo, peccato sia 28enne, segni poco e giochi a destra pur essendo destro



Bravo Ema hai ragionissima. Ma quando è in forma nell'uno contro uno è uno spettacolo. Sono sicuro che ti è piaciuto molto il controllo orientato dopo il calcio d'angolo dove si beve Cuatrato mi pare. Tanta roba al livello tecnico ma è verissimo come tu dici giustamente da osservatore attento, che gli manca la capacità realizzativa;


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Non ho letto tutti i post, ma nel caso qualcuno mi avesse anticipato, repetita iuvant:
> *ALZALA, GIGI, ALZALA!!!*



ora rinnovo e ci proviamo la prossima stagione,bisogna battere Nonno Ballotta !


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2021)

bella la domanda su Pirlo che rischia l'esonero,come successo per Sarri.

qui la situazione è molto peggiore,perchè in campionato ha decine di punti in meno di Sarri !


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non ho visto stasera bene la partita, troppa tensione.
> Io non dimentico nulla, dallo schifo dell'Heysel al doping di Agricola.
> 
> Devono morire, calcisticamente e fisicamente.
> ...



. Questa è bella. Ma anche quando avevano uno squadrone si facevano mandare via dal benfica ad esempio. Non so se ti ricordi quella semifinale di europa League dove si fanno uscire da un Benfica che giocava con 9 giocatori. 
La Rube rappresenta anche quella faccia brutta dell'Italia se mi concedi questo termine. Rapina, corruzione e mancanza totale di valori. Basta ricordare le frasi dell'immenso Gianni Rivera nel lontano 1972:

«La logica è che dovevamo perdere il campionato. Finché dura Campanati, non c’è niente da fare, scudetti non ne vinciamo, è il terzo campionato che ci fregano in questo modo»

«A Torino hanno premiato l’arbitro prima che iniziasse la partita, hanno fatto la festa»


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2021)

che sfigati. tutti gli anni è una goduta.

che bello andare a letto così......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma Pirlo che partita ha visto ?



Dalla panchina non si vede bene come dalla tribuna o dalla tv, va detto....




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Apri la bocca e ingoia maestro, manda giù tutto Maestro Pilllllo, tuttooooooooooooo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Di solito le squadre italiane se rimangono in 10 non superano più il centrocampo.
> 
> La Juve ha perso stasera nel momento in cui il porto anche se in 10 non è arretrato di un cm, sono andati sempre per far male ,è questo ha completamente disorientato la Juve.



Assolutamente vero. In Italia una squadra schifosa come l'Udinese avrebbe giocato a 10 dietro la loro porta se fosse possibile. Ovviamente è piu facile picchiare l'avversario quando c'é una grande verticalità nelle tue trame di gioco. Ad esempio mi piaceva da morire il calcio di Lobanovski con Sheva e Rebrov, tecnica individuale di altissimo livello e velocità sia nei passagi che nella transizione difesa attacco.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2021)

*E ci riproveremo l'anno prossimo*


----------



## Zenos (10 Marzo 2021)

Questi ogni anno mi fanno godere.meno male che ci son loro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dalla panchina non si vede bene come dalla tribuna o dalla tv, va detto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egregio Ac Milan che ha detto il nuovo Sacchi?

Non l'ho sentito perché mi guardo su un canale francese l'intervista di Chancel Mbemba è mitica. Ha detto " abbiamo notato che sui calci di punizione il muro juventino saltava sempre. 
Domanda:"ma Oliveira l'ha fatto apposta?
Risposta: "Biensûr ! Che risate!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Egregio Ac Milan che ha detto il nuovo Sacchi?
> 
> Non l'ho sentito perché mi guardo su un canale francese l'intervista di Chancel Mbemba è mitica. Ha detto " abbiamo notato che sui calci di punizione il muro juventino saltava sempre.
> Domanda:"ma Oliveira l'ha fatto apposta?
> Risposta: "Biensûr ! Che risate!!



Epico, epico.


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2021)

Io mi stavo allenando e non l'ho vista, l'ho recuperata senza spoilerarmi nulla ma al gol di Chiesa non ce l'ho fatta...
Adesso posso bermi un fruttino in santa pace per godermi l'ultima mezz'ora di una grande, immensa, storica Juve.
Poi cercherò di capire meglio il danno economico ecc, sono preoccupato.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2021)

mai vista una barriera del genere !!!





mi ha fatto esultare come una bestia comunque, perchè era chiaro che il Porto in dieci avrebbe segnato solo sui calci da fermo


penso che Zeman li avrebbe mandati a fare 12 ore di scale domani mattina all'alba


----------



## Znarf79 (10 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Epico, epico.



Giuro che non ho smesso di ridere dopo questa intervista perché in versione originaleè spettacolare. Ti giuro che sembrava uno sketch Il ragazzo sorriso a 32 denti fuoriè simpaticissimo, si fa delle grande risate quando il giornalista incredulo ripete piu volte la stessa domanda 
Il mio allenatore quando avevo 16 anni diceva se qualcuno si distacca del muro lo spacco in due. Conseguenza diretta di questa frase: non abbiamo mai preso una punizione diretta. 
Ma i scemi carcerati se la fanno sotto quindi saltano come dei Pop corn.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> mai vista una barriera del genere !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma quello che salta come Javier Sotomayor e presenta il suo fondo schiena è Moratta?
Anche quando allenavo i ragazzi da 9-10 anni non ho mai visto una cosa del genere. Non c'è uno con un po di coraggio.
Una vergogna totale!! Mamma mia!!


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> mai vista una barriera del genere !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



È colpa del coccodrillo che non hanno messo. 
Il coccodrillo chi lo fa?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io mi stavo allenando e non l'ho vista, l'ho recuperata senza spoilerarmi nulla ma al gol di Chiesa non ce l'ho fatta...
> *Adesso posso bermi un fruttino in santa pace* per godermi l'ultima mezz'ora di una grande, immensa, storica Juve.
> Poi cercherò di capire meglio il danno economico ecc, sono preoccupato.



Santé caro Raryof! Brindiamo tutti insieme con un grande pensiero piu che dovuto al maestro del ca..zzo!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2021)

Ogni anni ci fanno godere di più 
Non serve più nemmeno gufare

Comunque approfitterei della confusione per tentare lo scambio Romagnoli-Demiral, magari ci cascano. 

E piuttosto che Otavio, vedrei di prendere Sergio Oliveira, mandiamo Chalanogu sulla luna e prendiamo lui.


----------



## sampapot (10 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Epico condo ' : la chiesa tradita dal cristiano.
> Ahah



questa infatti me la sono segnata anch'io...mi è piaciuta...con una leggera vena di sfottò...la juve in Champions è una certezza...la sua ultima partita dell'anno, come da tradizione, è una goduria per tutti gli "altri"!!

p.s. certo che 17 pagine in poco più di 2 ore...mica male


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2021)

Znarf79 ha scritto:


>



vederlo rosicare dal 2003 non ha prezzo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Marzo 2021)

Sergio Oliveira, Corona e il monumentale 38enne Pepe pazzeschi.
Partita incredibile comunque. 

Godereccio sempre vederli uscire, ma vederli uscire cosí è qualcosa di epico.


----------



## davidelynch (10 Marzo 2021)

È qui che si gode?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2021)

https://twitter.com/LGWsport/status/1369428546465263619?s=20

 Luventuss !!!


----------



## Zenos (10 Marzo 2021)

Le 430 e si continua a godere


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo fallimento della Juventus in Champions League. I bianconeri sono stati eliminati dal Porto. Il 3-2 ai supplementari non è bastato agli uomini di Pirlo dopo il 2-1 dell'andata



Grande Pirlacchione!


----------



## wildfrank (10 Marzo 2021)

Tapiro di platino per Nedved, monociglio, ed Elkann.....su, un po'di empatia per sti poveri ragazzi.


----------



## kekkopot (10 Marzo 2021)

Quant’è bello andare a dormire sul 2-1 per la Juve e svegliarsi con la Juve fuori? Ahahahahahahahahahha solita figura dei #finoalconfine


----------



## wildfrank (10 Marzo 2021)

Quando le ladrerie a ogni livello vengono "ricompensate"...


----------



## overlord (10 Marzo 2021)

E' stato già detto "GODOOOOOOO"? Che melme ahahahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2021)

Godo tantissimo, soprattutto a sentire le stomachevoli telecronache di pardo e trevisani ultras juventini mancati.
Mai e poi mai al Milan vengono riservate simili telecronache tifose


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Godo tantissimo, soprattutto a sentire le stomachevoli telecronache di pardo e trevisani ultras juventini mancati.
> Mai e poi mai al Milan vengono riservate simili telecronache tifose



per fortuna, sono pietose.

comunque è sempre natale il giorno dopo.
grazie ladri.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Marzo 2021)

Altra grandissima notte europea per tutti gli amanti del calcio. Così è anche più bello!


----------



## Route66 (10 Marzo 2021)

Ho guardato giusto 3-4 minuti di partita del primo tempo supplementare ma il solo pensiero che la giuve segnasse il terzo goal con Cristina o il simpaticissimo Chiesa mi avrebbe rovinato il sonno mi ha fatto desistere....
Apprendere dell'eliminazione mentre intingingi il panino con la marmellata nel latte non ha prezzo!!!
La mano del maestro si è vista?
Chiedo per un amico....


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo fallimento della Juventus in Champions League. I bianconeri sono stati eliminati dal Porto. Il 3-2 ai supplementari non è bastato agli uomini di Pirlo dopo il 2-1 dell'andata



Triste essersi ridotti come gli intertristi di 15 anni fa che gufavano noi..in ogni caso, mi fa piacere la figuraccia per diverse ragioni:
BuffonE ancora senza CL
CR7 che ha giocato più partite in CL in un anno col Real che in 3 con la Juve
Il Ma(ld)estro che si prende la pupù in faccia dopo essere stato accolto dai tifosi con "portaci la Champions!"
L'ovino presuntuoso


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2021)

Ma poi perché Cristina si è messo a fare la sua esultanza mentre era in barriera?


----------



## Manue (10 Marzo 2021)

Che bella giornata che è questa...è sempre un piacere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2021)

Chat whatsapp con dei miei amici gobbi ieri sera 

Io “Comunque entro il 115’ al più tardi arriva il vostro terzo goal, quello del 3-1, vedrete” (ore 23:15)

Amico gobbo numero 1 (li chiamerò amico gobbo numero 1 e 2 per motivi di privacy) “ È 10 volte più rigore questo di quello che ci hanno fischiato contro”

Io :” Mi pare abbia preso la palla prima”

Amico gobbo numero 2: “Questo non è rigore, giusto &&&& (per &&& il mio nome di battesimo)?”

Io: “ Vabbè vi ha graziato non espellendo Alex Sandro. Il Signore (in giacchetta) dà, il Signore toglie. P.s: Ma Fabrizio Corona non era ai domiciliari?“

Io: “comunque -7 minuti al vostro goal” (ore 23:25).

Io: “-6” (ore 23:26)

Io: “-5” (ore 23:27)

Io: “-4” (ore 23:28)

Io: “-3” (ore 23:29)

Io: “-2” (ore 23:30)

Amico gobbo numero 1: “questa era palla tutta la vita” (al momento del fallo dal quale poi nascerà il 2-2).

Io : “ops” (al momento del goal del 2-2) (ore 23:31).

Dopodiché, subito dopo il 2-2 e il mio “ops” vedo che “amico gobbo numero 2 ti ha rimosso dalla chat di whatsapp”. 

Ahahahahahahahahah che serata, mi sono devastato dal ridere.

Anche perché sul terzo goal gobbo ho sbagliato di un minuto, non è arrivato al 115’ ma al 116’, peccato fosse arrivato dopo il 2-2 e quindi non servisse ad una mazza.


----------



## sion (10 Marzo 2021)

godo ancora...ieri ha vinto il calcio e lo sport tutto


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2021)

Il Porto mi ha impressionato.

I giornalisti di sky ovviamente ieri , oggi e domani avranno altro di cui parlare per consolare i tifosi della juve affinchè non facciano disdetta (skyjuve racconta quel che i tifosi vogliono sentirsi dire) ma nessun commentatore ha sottolineato che il porto tecnicamente si è dimostrato superiore.
Ho visto 3-4 giocatori di caratura superiore che hanno annichilito cr7 e soci, roba da leccarsi i baffi.

Per la juve pessima figura, l'ennesima.
Ancora una volta si dimostrano inadeguati a grandi livelli.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Marzo 2021)

Leggo post a ogni ora possibile della notte scorsa,segno che l'adrenalina era all'apice e non si dormiva.


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Marzo 2021)

E' qui la festa? C'è anche la zebra.


----------



## bmb (10 Marzo 2021)

Non riesco ad essere soddisfatto fino in fondo. Ci sono i maiali indaisti che se la stanno spassando 10 volte più di noi. A sto punto l'unico modo per rovinargli la festa è oscurargli lo scudetto con l'EL, ma non ce la faremo mai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non riesco ad essere soddisfatto fino in fondo. Ci sono i maiali indaisti che se la stanno spassando 10 volte più di noi. A sto punto l'unico modo per rovinargli la festa è oscurargli lo scudetto con l'EL, ma non ce la faremo mai.



Adesso che i gobbi sono usciti dalla CL è tutta da vedere la lotta scudetto. Ma proprio tutta da vedere. Non disperare (e ti ricordo che hanno una partita in meno e Juve-Sfinter alla penultima allo Stadium).


----------



## bmb (10 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Adesso che i gobbi sono usciti dalla CL è tutta da vedere la lotta scudetto. Ma proprio tutta da vedere. Non disperare (e ti ricordo che hanno una partita in meno e Juve-Sfinter alla penultima allo Stadium).



Vediamo già dal comportamento del Torino (altra succursale gobba, checchesendica) quale piega potrebbe prendere il campionato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vediamo già dal comportamento del Torino (altra succursale gobba, checchesendica) quale piega potrebbe prendere il campionato.



Decisiva sarà Juve-Napoli. Devono battere il Nabbule. 

P.s: il Toro ha molte assenze, purtroppo, ma se i gobbi battono il Nabbule c’è ancora spazio per tutto, anche perché l’Inda difficilmente reggerà su questi ritmi fino alla fine, da inizio girone di ritorno hanno fatto punteggio pieno, assolutamente impensabile continuino così. Avranno una flessione, eccome.


----------

